# We are waiting for her!!!



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, guys.
Once the problem with the white paint was solved, I took all the crib pieces to my daughter´s workshop, an auto body repair business. 
The employees did their best to get a superior final work. With her sewing skills, my wife made a lot of stuff to dress the crib.
We all are excited waiting for Sabrina´s arrival which shall be by the end of this month.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

An excellent family project!


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, Alexis.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Well done Alexis.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow... what a beautiful job!! I'm in awe. No joke!


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Very nice job!!


----------



## twallace (Jan 15, 2012)

Good work Alexis,and I know the feel of accomplishment. I feel your excitement waiting for the arrival of Sabrina.
Gracias a Dios.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

Very nice work Alexis. N


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice job. A new grandchild is always a nice thing. It's those used grandchilds that cause the problems. :sarcastic:


----------



## rrrun (Jun 17, 2014)

Great job. You need to do a brass plate with her name and birthdate to attach to the crib ... right beside your "made by" plate. Family heirlooms demand nothing less!


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Alexis
Really a nice job
Let us know when the blessed event happens


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Alexis my Friend,

CONGRATULATIONS:
1st on the soon arrival of Sabrina. I know you will be very proud!
2nd on the VERY WELL BUILT (and documented) crib you have built for her! I remember several occasions where you've asked questions about methods for joinery, non-toxic and super-smooth finishes, etc.

You have done a wonderful job! I am certain you and your wife/family will welcome her with the most "open-arms" possible. When our daughters (Emily is 40 today, Melissa is 37 and Rebecca turns 35 on the 29th of this month) were young, I had to keep my use of power tools to a minimum when they were resting. Our first 4- grandkids were also girls, but frankly we didn't have them too often - so power tool work could resume. We also now have two "married-in granddaughters", ages 28 & 26. Melissa married a guy with 2- sons + the two of them jointly adopted a 3- sibling group. Rebecca has a son named Isaiah and has a daughter "in the oven" - due to arrive mid October, Her name is Olivia. We also have 5- great grand kids (3- boys + 2- girls) as a product of those two married-in granddaughters and, we have 1 - BIOLOGICAL GREAT GRAND SON, named Owen.

Alexis, can you imagine what a workload I have as a result of all of this human reproduction? It makes me get nervous just to think about it!

Take care my friend,
Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## swarfmaker (Aug 27, 2012)

Great work, Alexis.


----------

